# Eastern States Expo Center Show, Springfield Mass



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

The Big E in Springfield Mass is this weekend, January 27 & 28. It looks like three buildings of trains.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2018)

It's 4 buildings total, 2 large and 2 humongous. When I lived in NY I went each year. There is so much to see that it's worth going at least once if you are anywhere reasonably close.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for the correction. I haven't been there in quite a few years. I know some go both days.

Gary


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, guys!

TJ


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I used to go both days; this year I'm debating going at all.

For someone who has never been to a train show, the Amherst Railroad Hobby Show (it's proper name) is a mind blowing experience, given that it is one of the biggest shows in the country. All the major vendors are there, and it's a great way to see what kind of variety is available. There is some truly incredible work on display (both layouts and standalone models), and you can find some great items, sometimes at really good bargains. The range of products alone is stunning, and being able to see / touch / demo new products is a great help. If you have a small child, many vendors will give them free stuff; and not garbage, either -- Evan Design, Bollinger Edgerly Scale Trains (BEST), the New Haven and CONRAIL historical societies and Tichy Train Group have all given my son small kits, or signs, or lapel / hat pins, and similar over the years.

Be careful of the "show special" though. One year, I was at the MRC booth, where they had all their Prodigy line of DCC equipment with MSRP plainly marked. Right around the corner, someone was selling MRC systems, with a high price crossed out and "show special" prominently marked... which was exactly the same pricing MRC was showing at their booth. Some special.

So why wouldn't I go if the show is this awesome? Frankly, I've been every year for the last 10 years. I've seen it. Some layouts (the New England Lego Users Group) are fresh every year, but most don't change much. There are only a handful of new vendors, and despite the show's stated policy, it doesn't sound like they're bringing anything new to the table.

So I think maybe I'll give it a break this year -- but if you haven't been and can make it, you owe it to yourself to go at least once.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If I wasn't working on these modules to prepare them for the Timonium show, I would probably go up to Amherst.
I think I asked about it a few years ago and was told it was mostly O and G scale.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> If I wasn't working on these modules to prepare them for the Timonium show, I would probably go up to Amherst.
> I think I asked about it a few years ago and was told it was mostly O and G scale.


Nope. Not at all. They are well represented, but definitely not dominant. Especially not the operating layouts. Folks in HO and N will find lots to see / buy.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

I always go on Saturday. I just enjoy the show and dinner afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2018)

D&J Railroad said:


> If I wasn't working on these modules to prepare them for the Timonium show, I would probably go up to Amherst.
> I think I asked about it a few years ago and was told it was mostly O and G scale.





CTValleyRR said:


> Nope. Not at all. They are well represented, but definitely not dominant. Especially not the operating layouts. Folks in HO and N will find lots to see / buy.


I will second what CTValley said. Most manufacturers are there. Some examples are Atlas, Athearn, Kato, Lionel, MTH, Bar Mills, Micro Trains, etc. Every scale is well represented (even narrow gauge) and some of the layouts are spectacular. There is plenty to see and buy regardless of your area of interest. It's worth going at least once.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Country Joe said:


> There is plenty to see and buy regardless of your area of interest. It's worth going at least once.


Despite my inclination not to attend this year for the first time in 12 years (not 10 as I originally guessed), I would say that it's more than WORTH going. Every hobbyist needs to go to this show, or one of similar size -- at least once in his life, no matter what his interests are.

I model in HO, but I like the layouts in all scales, and the NELUG (New England LEGO Users Group) layout is never the same and always amazing.


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi,

Few pictures of the show on my blog.

Enjoy,
Patrick


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice pics, thanks for posting.

Gary


----------

